# does anyone have a recent report for Keaton beach?



## Timrandall (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm leaving to head down there in a couple hours and I was wondering if the trout and reds Andre eating aND if there's anything else around. this is my first time going this early in the year,I don't normally make it til April


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 25, 2017)

I fished steinhatchee Thursday and Friday and all we caught were 2 bluefish, the water was stained and no one could find the trout. The wind was horrible and we'll above the forecast. Good luck to you.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 26, 2017)

My brothers and son were at the 'Hatch yesterday. They caught 8-9 reds, kept their three legals and limited on trout to 24'. They had to wade through a bunch of small ones but kept their rods bent all day. The fish were all in shallow, and fished south of the river.


----------



## Timrandall (Feb 28, 2017)

we fished north of Keaton limited on reds and almost on trouble . we were catching a lot over 20 and never caught a short trout just 1 short red. it was a good weekend


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 28, 2017)

They screwed the weather forecast up something serious, looks like I should have stayed another night like I had originally planned.


----------

